# Rabbits



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

Anyone had any success in repelling rabbits. They can do their thing. I just want it done elsewhere. Hell, they can eat my grass (it'll grow back) but they've decimated my flower beds.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I ended up putting rabbit fencing from Tractor Supply around various beds and plants. Zip ties and wood stakes kept it all upright for a few years until the younger plants got bigger. They mostly leave them alone now.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/rabbit-guard-fence-40-in-x-50-ft

Otherwise Liquid Fence. But it has to be re applied after rainfall. And it stinks so bad I couldn't spray it without almost getting physically ill. Wife sprayed it for me 

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/liquid-fence-deer-rabbit-repellent-40-oz


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

A large dog is a very effective way to keep rabbits away.


----------



## BadDad (Mar 13, 2019)

John perry @lawncology on YouTube just did a video spraying for rabbit repellant a week or so ago. Wear a mask and cover with clothes if you go his route.


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

@pennstater2005 Most of what they're eating are perennial bulbs. So fresh shoots every year. They've decimated my lilies. I've tried "rabbit resistant" plants but they nibble at those too. 😕

@g-man I'm kind of hoping that maybe the red foxes I've seen around here get a little braver. 😮😂

@BadDad I'll check that out, thanks!


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

I make my own deer and rabbit repellent. It works well enough that they feed on my neighbors plants sprayed with Deer-Be-Gone instead of mine. The theory is to use two different scents (I use garlic powder and peppermint oil), some sort of hot pepper, and a sticker (eggs) to help make it rainproof. I forgot the University paper I got this from, but the quantity of eggs used made the largest difference in efficacy, followed by a unique scent combination so they don't get used to the smell around the neighborhood.

My recipe:

16 oz hot pepper extraction (I use home-grown, halved Carolina Reapers soaked in cheap vodka and water and strain them the following spring as needed, but cayenne powder in plain water will work too, strain to avoid plugging sprayer)
1-2 TBS finely granulated garlic
1 TBS of any Essential Oil but I use peppermint to mask the other odors for myself.
6 eggs, older eggs are better.
1 blender from Goodwill (if married)- Do not even THINK of using the one given to you as a wedding gift. Either way you are buying another blender, you may as well get the cheap one now and skip the flowers altogether.

Blend on low speed for 5 minutes to emulsify. Do not be tempted to speed up the process or you will have a foul smelling, foamy disaster to clean up.

Add water to bring liquid (not counting foam) to 32 oz and blend on low again for a few seconds just to combine.

If you can wait, place this mixture in a hot, dark place like a garage for two weeks. If not, use it as is, but mix up your next batch sooner. (notice the retail products all contain "putrefied egg solids" - this is the putrefication process)

Dilute 8 oz of this concentrate to 1 gallon with water, strain if needed, and spray on any foliage you want protected in the early morning or evening but not in the heat of the day. Store leftover spray in a marked container but not inside the sprayer. Reapply as needed, but every other week should be good unless there is a lot of rain. If the odor is offensive to friends or family increase or change the essential oil used. Rosemary oil may be a good alternative.

Do not share the exact recipe you use with your nearby neighbors. The critters need to eat something, and unless your plants smell and taste worse than their other options, your plants will be eaten.


----------

